# Gunz The Duel "Agent not available"



## metroraiden (Apr 4, 2006)

i have trouble running gunz. I believe its my router. Everytime i join a room every has the "Agen Error" or "Agent Not Available". Its not becuase of lag since i have a highspeed broadband internet. Ive tried playing without the router and used the modem alone. It worked amazingly. But i plug the router back in it didnt. I tried to port foward and tried to put my router in DMX or w/e. Help?


----------



## TOW-fixxxer (Nov 8, 2004)

u know what im havign the same problem, I have my router plugged in and Gunz won't work but without the router its fine, if I had to guess it's one of these problems, a Hardware firewall that your router supplies so therfore its not recieveing the right amount of data, or number two its trying to run gunz as a Lan with internet but it could be a bug because the game is a beta, or it could be using some sort of non ghosting block because of using a router, best thing i could say since gunz isnt popular in america as in foriegn countries hook up stright to ur modem to play but ask around in game or in the chat rooms if anyone else had or has the same problems and see what they did, or do like me just get addicted to counterstrike source thats what i did, i seldom play gunz now but it is a classic game that could go far its awesome talking about it makes me want to play it lol , if u have a firewall in ur router try turing it off and trying it and if it doesnt work or does plz reply back... hope i was help!


----------



## metroraiden (Apr 4, 2006)

chyea i turned off my fire wall and tried to portwoward but w/e. ill just play it when no one else is using the internet since i share it


----------



## TOW-fixxxer (Nov 8, 2004)

okay well good luck with that!


----------



## g4mm3r (Jul 9, 2006)

hey i have adsl and it isnt working i dont have another modem or anythink to try do u guys noe a way to fix it with out another modem.......????????? 

please help
nick.:down:


----------



## TOW-fixxxer (Nov 8, 2004)

ok, I know for some reason Gunz doesnt like routers, if you have a router you have to go to ur routers settings page, and open up the port that gunz goes through, im gonna find u a solution then post it hear, i just unhook my router and go through my modem when i want to play but because so many ppl have thios problem ill find a fix!

http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Xavi/8021R/GunZ.htm
found this it tells u how to set the port forwarding for router, and real specific, if you have any problems post it!~

if you have problems, this forum also has some good tips/'
http://forum.portforward.com/YaBB.cgi?board=Software;action=display;num=1149463684

i dont play gunz anymore becuase im addicted to CVounter Strike Source but if i still played I'd probably just use those sites advise


----------



## g4mm3r (Jul 9, 2006)

I USE A MODEM ND IT STILL DOESNT WORK BUT I THINK I AM GETTING A ROUTER SOON SO MIGHT MIGHT HAVE TO W8 AND USE THOSE LINKS TO SET IT UP..!
 :down:    :down:   :down: :down: :down: :down: :down: 
 THANX  :up:


----------



## Bahamut5098 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey, I cannot login to my IP address when I type it into my address bar? pleas help!


----------



## TOW-fixxxer (Nov 8, 2004)

if you mean your router, first check you connectyion to your router, and you should put nopthing in the login name but "admin" for the password 192.168.1.1 should be the ip adress you use also


----------



## detominator (Jul 20, 2007)

i rather play ijji gunz coz it doesnt have this problem go to www.ijji.com to register


----------

